# WHATS GOOD FOR A DOG TO BUILD MUSCLE



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

Whats a good meal or treat to give my dog to help build muscle?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just a feed a good kibble.
theres no food or treat that "build" muscle. that you have to work on with your dog.
its not a lazy mans cup of tea.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Depends on age of the dog
Good food, and good old fashion exercise ......
Hand walking, Flirt pole, spring pole .......
I'm sure others will chime in with more ideas .......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It depends on the dogs age. If you are talking a young pup you just want to do lots of hand walking swimming if you live where it is warm enough. Once your dog is older you can add different exercise. I have a sm. incline in my back yard I use this for fetch.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Genetics will determine if your dog is meant to be a freak of nature or just an average athletic look. You can always provide top foods and conditioning if the dog is old enough, but at the end of the day your dog is not going to gain ridiculous ammount of muscle because of the food and the workout. I know dogs that look like little body builders and they barely get exercised so it all depends on the bloodline.


----------

